# Things becoming obsolete list



## Pergamum (Jan 16, 2011)

> *20 Things About To Become Obsolete This Decade. *
> 
> Travel agents: While not dead today, this profession is one of many that’s been decimated by the Internet. When it’s time for their honeymoon, will those born in 2011 be able to find one?
> 
> ...




You're Out: 20 Things That Became Obsolete This Decade (PHOTOS)


A thought-provoking list.

How will this impact churches, pastors, missionaries, Christians?


----------



## Philip (Jan 16, 2011)

My responses



Pergamum said:


> Books, magazines, and newspapers: Like video tape, words written on dead trees are on their way out. Sure, there may be books — but for those born today, stores that exist solely to sell them will be as numerous as record stores are now.



Not if I can help it.



Pergamum said:


> Watches: Maybe as quaint jewelry, but the correct time is on your smartphone, which is pretty much always in your hand.



Not me, sir. Call me a young curmudgeon, but I insist on always carrying a very stylish pocket watch (my watchband broke and I was tired of replacing it).



Pergamum said:


> Paper maps: At one time these were available free at every gas station. They’re practically obsolete today, and the next generation will probably have to visit a museum to find one.



If I can't mark things on it, I don't use it for directions.



Pergamum said:


> but for kids born today, the word “film” will mean nothing.



Unless of course you mean the art of making motion pictures.



Pergamum said:


> Hand-written letters: For that matter, hand-written anything.



So how exactly does one keep a secret journal on a computer? If anything, I am noticing more advanced handwriting and calligraphic material now than I ever have (just bought three fountain pens for awesome prices).



Pergamum said:


> Mail: What’s left when you take the mail you receive today, then subtract the bills you could be paying online, the checks you could be having direct-deposited, and the junk mail you could be receiving as junk email?



The stuff I ordered on ebay, the various government forms I had to fill out, the notes from my elderly relatives.

Signed,

A young curmudgeon


----------



## KMK (Jan 16, 2011)

There will always be a niche for quality music recording which simply isn't possible using digital formats.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 16, 2011)

> Hand-written letters: For that matter, hand-written anything. When was the last time you wrote cursive? In fact, do you even know what the word “cursive” means? Kids born in 2011 won’t — but they’ll put you to shame on a tiny keyboard.



Over my dead body! Especially when it comes to thank-you notes and letters of encouragement! (And my 4-year-old already knows to do this.)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 16, 2011)

Along the same line of thought....

Check this out:

Tom Selleck's scary accurate tech predictions from '90s AT&T ads


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 16, 2011)

> Talking to one person at a time: Remember when it was rude to be with one person while talking to another on the phone? Kids born today will just assume that you’re supposed to use texting to maintain contact with five or six other people while pretending to pay attention to the person you happen to be physically next to.



This behaviour is disgraceful and the height of rudeness. Where's the Christian love in that - or any love?



> Commercials on TV: They’re terrifically expensive, easily avoided with DVRs, and inefficiently target mass audiences. Unless somebody comes up with a way to force you to watch them — as with video on the Internet — who’s going to pay for them?



How can anyone force you to watch a video on the internet?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 16, 2011)

Richard Tallach said:


> How can anyone force you to watch a video on the internet?



You can watch TV series and the like on the Internet (instead of TV). But when you do, you are forced to watch a video of a commercial at the beginning of the show, and sometimes commercials periodically through the show as well. Of course, you can open another tab or window while the commercial is playing, but it's usually only 15 or 30 seconds.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 16, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> Commercials on TV: They’re terrifically expensive, easily avoided with DVRs, and inefficiently target mass audiences. Unless somebody comes up with a way to force you to watch them — as with video on the Internet — who’s going to pay for them?



We will continue to have ads everywhere. They pay for production of the content. Unless we go to some sort of pay TV or pay-per-view (and Americans don't want to do this for the most part), we will keep having commercials. There will be ways around them, but these ways will be cumbersome. Technology isn't the driving consideration here, but rather economics.





Pergamum said:


> How will this impact churches, pastors, missionaries, Christians?



Already there's a growing belief that one can be a fully participating Christian without a strong commitment to one particular church. Get your favorite worship songs from here, your favorite preaching from there, and your fellowship from yet another place. Mix and match them how and when it best works for you. 

On the plus side, advances in communications and connectiveness will provide incredible resources for missionary work and Christian education in remote places.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 17, 2011)

> On the plus side, advances in communications and connectiveness will provide incredible resources for missionary work and Christian education in remote places.



This would have been such a blessing when I lived in Alaska!


----------

